# Where to buy complete CO2 system?



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Green Leaf Aquariums

However, I recommend you buy the CO2 cylinder separately. They have an expiration date on them for structural stability. If you buy your own bottle, every time you take it back to the CO2 place, they swap it for a new one. You never have to worry about the expiration date. If you get one as part of a package, and get it refilled every time, if will eventually expire and you will have to buy another.


----------



## RobG (Sep 20, 2017)

Ben Belton said:


> Green Leaf Aquariums
> 
> However, I recommend you buy the CO2 cylinder separately. They have an expiration date on them for structural stability. If you buy your own bottle, every time you take it back to the CO2 place, they swap it for a new one. You never have to worry about the expiration date. If you get one as part of a package, and get it refilled every time, if will eventually expire and you will have to buy another.


I agree! I just bought a system from GLA. I’m excited to get it next week. Can’t go wrong with quality.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

If you want something really small ADA sells a kit that comes with mini cartridges and fancy glass diffuser and bubble counter. I am not sure how long the cartridges last though. It is about 45 bucks for a 3 pack replacement. Personally I am not a big fan of anything glass for fear of breaking it so I use the GLA ones too with their ceramic diffusers. 

But worth checking out.

ADA Advanced Co2 System


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

What about this system:
Planted Aquarium C02 Systems: ISTA 1L Professional C02 Supply Set 677


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Ben Belton said:


> Green Leaf Aquariums
> 
> However, I recommend you buy the CO2 cylinder separately. They have an expiration date on them for structural stability. If you buy your own bottle, every time you take it back to the CO2 place, they swap it for a new one. You never have to worry about the expiration date. If you get one as part of a package, and get it refilled every time, if will eventually expire and you will have to buy another.


If it's aluminum they last forever. Steel tanks have a 24 year life.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Can I just buy this and run a paintball tank?
[Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

psalm18.2 said:


> Can I just buy this and run a paintball tank?
> [Ebay Link Removed]


Absolutely and I would stand behind this solution 100%. 
1. 24 oz - https://www.amazon.com/Empire-Paint...pID=31A8ugh3DPL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

2. Check valve - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SE9VU0I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

3. Drop checker - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M6W04WO/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

4. Diffuser - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LZPSUPU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

5. Co2 tubing - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008UCOFJW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

6. https://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-OF-C...pID=518-EOqvs2L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Normally I wouldn't provide everything as it's better to learn and determine what you need but I it only took me a min. or two to list the aforementioned and I ask a lot of questions and like to give back to the forum. 

I've never had one problem with any of my three Aquatek solenoid regulators. 

Set this up and see how it works, getting a backup check valve, not necessarily the same one but something to replace expect once every 3-4 months as a regular responsible maintenance and start making mistakes, adjusting, learning from mistakes, doing more research and dialing in your solution. 

I personally think people go "WAY" over kill often times on Co2 but that just my opinion. I don't mind changing out my tanks for a refill every two months (I'm close to a local shop that has Co2). 

I've used this solution before on a 75Gal. tank full of plants with no problems. No matter where I placed my drop checker, the tank was well supplied with this approach.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

I've had my GLA system for years and it's great.
One significant advantage of GLA is knowledgeable human support versus big box generic support.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd get the GLA Mini SS Paintball CO2 Regulator. It's $184.99. With a few more dollars, you'd rather get this one than the Aquatek regulator. The GLA is stainless steel, and GLA guarantees no EOTD. I think you'd have to buy the cylinder separately.
GLA MINI-SS Paintball CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums

All you need is:

1. Regulator (Dual Stage is recommended due to stability).
2. Paintball CO2 tank
3. Atomizer or Diffuser or Reactor (I recommend the reactor, because it dissolves CO2 100%, but you'd have to get a small cheap pump. But if you can't afford it, get a bazooka diffuser, but you'd have to clean it with bleach every 2 weeks to 1 month, or it'll clog up).
4. CO2 tubes (regular tubing is ok if you're using a reactor).
5. Inline check valve


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow GLA warranties for 10 years, like that.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

I would not put GLA down but Aquatek works great and I don't see how the added expense being so significant justifies the cost for such a simple concept. The most important thing here is the quality of the check valve, that's where you should be concerned. The solenoid and regulators are not so much of a concern with your type of setup. You might even consider using the money you save on the regulator and solenoid and run two inline check valves and have a backup and or schedule to replace the check valves once every four to six months, four months if you want to be vigilant.

Bump:


Joshism said:


> It's $184.99. With a few more dollars, you'd rather get this one than the Aquatek regulator. The GLA is stainless steel, and GLA guarantees no EOTD.


A few more dollars? That's just not true and this person is impressionable and looking for feedback. $184.99 and $79.99 is not a few more dollars in most people's book. As a matter of principle, that just not right, and sorry but I have a higher standard than throwing out uninformed information. $105.00 is the difference. 

Lastly, to be clear, I am not against GLA and I have owned one, but now I go with the Aquatek's because I did not see a true gain and have not had any issues with the Aquatek. If you can explain to us why there's a truly better value for $105 than sure, I would acquiesce and say, "get the GLA, but this is a small setup and I think the OP is just asking for feedback so they can make their own informed decision. 

OP, whatever you get here, you won't go wrong and at the end of the day, it really is about what your goals are and what your budget permits, plain and simple. 

DD


----------



## RobG (Sep 20, 2017)

psalm18.2 said:


> Wow GLA warranties for 10 years, like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes, In fact I got the Mini-SS, but as others have mentioned, it’s what budget allows. This is an upgrade for me as I have a regualator with no soloneoid and that is scary since I always need to have someone turn it off. Eek!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

RobG said:


> Yes, In fact I got the Mini-SS, but as others have mentioned, it’s what budget allows. This is an upgrade for me as I have a regualator with no soloneoid and that is scary since I always need to have someone turn it off. Eek!


Having a solenoid and timer is worth it's weight in gold. Only takes one time to forget or get caught out and not able to turn it off in time and you'll nuke your tank. Plants won't care...but everything else alive in the tank won't be anymore.

And it may or may not be worth investing in a dual stage regulator too if $$$ allows. That way you don't get that end of tank dump that can also wipe out a tank. Sometimes peace of mind is worth the cost of admittance. For nearly $200 I don't think the GLA regs are dual stage. Correct me if I'm wrong. If they are...that's a pretty good price. If not...you can get one for not much more $$$ and would be worth the extra cost of the price over the GLA reg. If the CO2 dump doesn't concern you or money is really really tight...then I'd probably spend my money on the Aquatek mini and then maybe save for a nicer reg. and bigger tank for the future. Then sell the mini setup or keep it for a backup or another tank.

I'm in the same boat now...piecing together parts for a new tank and I want CO2 for this one. I sold my reg a while back and now I regret it for sure. I'm trying to decide if I want to go budget and do a paintball mini setup or bring out my 10# tank and get a dual stage reg and just do it right. Might take longer to get the tank running if I have to incur the higher cost but in the end...probably worth it.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I run an aquatek paintball regulator on my spec V, works great (~$80) +$25 for the 24oz paintball tank.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

DigityDog70 said:


> I would not put GLA down but Aquatek works great and I don't see how the added expense being so significant justifies the cost for such a simple concept. The most important thing here is the quality of the check valve, that's where you should be concerned. The solenoid and regulators are not so much of a concern with your type of setup. You might even consider using the money you save on the regulator and solenoid and run two inline check valves and have a backup and or schedule to replace the check valves once every four to six months, four months if you want to be vigilant.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


I'm just following the link to your Aquatek regulator, and I saw that it was $160. Looking at the Aquatek customer reviews from the same link you gave, I see some saying that it's not consistent, and some have killed all their livestock.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Ebay...the AquaTek mini is only like $80 on there direct from them. The Amazon price is stupid.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If your looking for a budget regulator there are a few members I know using this one. You might want to inquire about their experience with it.

Co2 regulator

Pretty good price for one with a built-in bubble counter. I'm not sure why it's blue, they usually show it in silver. This one is compatible with a standard tank. You could see it in silver on ebay but for some reason its more money there. I use 2.5lb cylinders on my smaller tanks that are only $11 to fill and they last a long time.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Joshism said:


> I'd get the GLA Mini SS Paintball CO2 Regulator. It's $184.99. With a few more dollars, you'd rather get this one than the Aquatek regulator. The GLA is stainless steel, and GLA guarantees no EOTD.



They *claim* no EOTD that's a lot different than a guarantee. Just what do you think their response will be when you tell them you want reimbursed for dead livestock?


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Joshism said:


> I'm just following the link to your Aquatek regulator, and I saw that it was $160. Looking at the Aquatek customer reviews from the same link you gave, I see some saying that it's not consistent, and some have killed all their livestock.


My post show's a product and that price is only what's available currently from one vendor. Most people "shop around for prices" so, that's not an informed statement. 

*If you're going to use the reviews as a point again, you didn't do your homework?*
93 reviews(5 star).
38 reviews(4 star)
24 reviews(3 star).
18 reviews(2 star)
29 reviews(1 star).

That's 202 reviews. Shows that most people are happy, shows that majority are extremely happy with their product and that you have made another uninformed statement, there's a definite pattern here. 

202 is definitely not the total purchases, and Amazon being the largest retailer in the world, larger than even Walmart is only showing a certain percentage of the number that they have sold on these units. 

I feel like I've made my points and made enough of an effort to help the OP see that what I suggested is most definitely one of the several viable options in an effort to give back to the forum and finish something that I started. 

Aquatek (as well as GLA) are official Vendors of The PlantedTank.net and that would not be the case if they were complete garbage. At this point, I digress. 

DD


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Many people who claim all their fish died didn't necessarily experience EOTD. They probably didn't have the bubble count setup correctly or it wasn't dialed in yet and left the tank unattended. EOTD is extremely rare. I have 3 different inexpensive regulators: Milwaukee, Azoo (mini&full size) and an Aquatek Premium. The Milwaukee is 10 year old the Azoos around 6-8 years. I let all of them run empty before changing the cylinder and never once had anything remotely resembling EOTD. 

I'm sorry in my opinion dual stage regulators are just preying on this hopped up fear of EOTD and are way overkill. The only problem I see with the cheaper regulators is it takes some tinkering to get the bubble count to stay consistent especially for a slow count on a small tank.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Having a solenoid and timer is worth it's weight in gold. Only takes one time to forget or get caught out and not able to turn it off in time and you'll nuke your tank. Plants won't care...but everything else alive in the tank won't be anymore.
> 
> And it may or may not be worth investing in a dual stage regulator too if $$$ allows. That way you don't get that end of tank dump that can also wipe out a tank. Sometimes peace of mind is worth the cost of admittance. For nearly $200 I don't think the GLA regs are dual stage. Correct me if I'm wrong. If they are...that's a pretty good price. If not...you can get one for not much more $$$ and would be worth the extra cost of the price over the GLA reg. If the CO2 dump doesn't concern you or money is really really tight...then I'd probably spend my money on the Aquatek mini and then maybe save for a nicer reg. and bigger tank for the future. Then sell the mini setup or keep it for a backup or another tank.
> 
> I'm in the same boat now...piecing together parts for a new tank and I want CO2 for this one. I sold my reg a while back and now I regret it for sure. I'm trying to decide if I want to go budget and do a paintball mini setup or bring out my 10# tank and get a dual stage reg and just do it right. Might take longer to get the tank running if I have to incur the higher cost but in the end...probably worth it.


The ad on GLA states that it prevents "end of tank dumping". So hopefully that's not a problem.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Get this one on the bay. $40. Its been working great. I honestly don't know how a more expensive regulator could work better than this one.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Ben Belton said:


> Green Leaf Aquariums
> 
> However, I recommend you buy the CO2 cylinder separately. They have an expiration date on them for structural stability. If you buy your own bottle, every time you take it back to the CO2 place, they swap it for a new one. You never have to worry about the expiration date. If you get one as part of a package, and get it refilled every time, if will eventually expire and you will have to buy another.



If it expires you can have it retested for usually less than the cost of a fill. No reason to toss the tank unless you have damaged it in some way.

ETA: I have Aquatek regulators and the needle valves are inconsistent and the solenoids always fail in short order for me. That said the needle valve is a set it and forget it where at most you will only need to touch it once a tank fill. The crappy solenoid is resolved by buying something like a Clippard ET-2-12 inline solenoid for 10-15 bucks on ebay and it will outlast your tank. All you need to do for that one is take out the piston on the aquatek junk, pull off the cord with the single screw and assemble everything again and put the Clippard Mouse inline with its own 12v power supply.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> If your looking for a budget regulator there are a few members I know using this one. You might want to inquire about their experience with it.
> 
> Co2 regulator
> 
> Pretty good price for one with a built-in bubble counter. I'm not sure why it's blue, they usually show it in silver. This one is compatible with a standard tank. You could see it in silver on ebay but for some reason its more money there. I use 2.5lb cylinders on my smaller tanks that are only $11 to fill and they last a long time.


Where did you find a 2.5lb tank that fits this product?

Bump: The problem is I don't have the room for a 5lb tank. I need a "mini" system. So the regulator or whatever you call it, has to fit on a small tank, hence the suggestion for a paintball tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

zerodameaon said:


> If it expires you can have it retested for usually less than the cost of a fill. No reason to toss the tank unless you have damaged it in some way.


Yep, the test is good for 5 years. So it's like $15 every five years, no big deal. I have one cylinder that was purchased with a date in 2004, tested in 2009 and tested again in 2014.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

psalm18.2 said:


> Where did you find a 2.5lb tank that fits this product?
> 
> Bump: The problem is I don't have the room for a 5lb tank. I need a "mini" system. So the regulator or whatever you call it, has to fit on a small tank, hence the suggestion for a paintball tank.



Any 2.5, 5lb, 10, 20 etc with a CGA320 thread should fit on a paintball regulator as they are the same threads, one just has a pin in it to depress the valve on the paintball tank, the CGA320 does not. You can buy 2.5lb tanks on amazon.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

psalm18.2 said:


> Where did you find a 2.5lb tank that fits this product?
> 
> Bump: The problem is I don't have the room for a 5lb tank. I need a "mini" system. So the regulator or whatever you call it, has to fit on a small tank, hence the suggestion for a paintball tank.


You could get them on Amazon as mentioned. I think I got mine from aquariumplants.

Co2 Cylinders: Guaranteed lowest price,

That link will show you pricing and the space you need.


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nubster said:


> Ebay...the AquaTek mini is only like $80 on there direct from them. The Amazon price is stupid.


https://goo.gl/Tn49Hk

Bump:


zerodameaon said:


> If it expires you can have it retested for usually less than the cost of a fill. No reason to toss the tank unless you have damaged it in some way.
> 
> ETA: I have Aquatek regulators and the needle valves are inconsistent and the solenoids always fail in short order for me. That said the needle valve is a set it and forget it where at most you will only need to touch it once a tank fill. The crappy solenoid is resolved by buying something like a Clippard ET-2-12 inline solenoid for 10-15 bucks on eBay and it will outlast your tank. All you need to do for that one is take out the piston on the Aquatek junk, pull off the cord with the single screw and assemble everything again and put the Clippard Mouse inline with its own 12v power supply.


Do you just proactively replace the stock solenoid after a few months with the Clippard ET-2-12? I might just do that proactively as I must be one of the lucky ones running several Aquateks without any issues?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> Yep, the test is good for 5 years. So it's like $15 every five years, no big deal. I have one cylinder that was purchased with a date in 2004, tested in 2009 and tested again in 2014.


Aluminum is 5 years. Some steel is every 3 years and are only good for 24 years then they can't be filled anymore...not supposed to be anyways. Some steel is 5 years between tests and no life limit. Aluminum has no limit either. My 10# tank is every 5 years with no limit. There's a test date from 1981 stamped on the tank....so it's been beating around for a while.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

```

```



zerodameaon said:


> Any 2.5, 5lb, 10, 20 etc with a CGA320 thread should fit on a paintball regulator as they are the same threads, one


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

zerodameaon said:


> If it expires you can have it retested for usually less than the cost of a fill. No reason to toss the tank unless you have damaged it in some way.
> 
> ETA: I have Aquatek regulators and the needle valves are inconsistent and the solenoids always fail in short order for me. That said the needle valve is a set it and forget it where at most you will only need to touch it once a tank fill. The crappy solenoid is resolved by buying something like a Clippard ET-2-12 inline solenoid for 10-15 bucks on ebay and it will outlast your tank. All you need to do for that one is take out the piston on the aquatek junk, pull off the cord with the single screw and assemble everything again and put the Clippard Mouse inline with its own 12v power supply.


I've never owned an Aquatek, so I don't know what fittings it has, but for replacing the solenoid, I'm not a fan of the ET-2-12's 10/32 fittings, so I prefer using its siblings that use a manifold with 1/8 NPT.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nubster said:


> Aluminum is 5 years. Some steel is every 3 years and are only good for 24 years then they can't be filled anymore...


*Only* 24 years! Come on, really. I only buy aluminum anyway, but 24 years for a $50-$70 item is not too shabby.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> *Only* 24 years! Come on, really. I only buy aluminum anyway, but 24 years for a $50-$70 item is not too shabby.


Just putting the info out there. I mean what if a person buys a used tank and doesn't know. Seller unloaded the tank because it was 24+ years old. Buyer gets screwed because his tank can't be used anymore. I mean I bought my tank used 6 years ago and it has been in use since at least 1981 so it was a 30 year old tank. If my tank didn't have an unlimited life and I didn't know...I could have easily purchased a tank that had used it's life span and couldn't be filled anymore wasting however much I spent on the tank when I bought it.

So scoff all you want....it's something that folks should know when shopping for a tank, especially used ones.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Joshism said:


> I've never owned an Aquatek, so I don't know what fittings it has, but for replacing the solenoid, I'm not a fan of the ET-2-12's 10/32 fittings, so I prefer using its siblings that use a manifold with 1/8 NPT.


I just run it inline with the co2 tubing to avoid dealing with those fittings because at the time I needed a quick fix. One of these days I will likely get around to building or buying a better regulator but these little solenoids are a quick quality fix to the crappy ones that the aquateks come with.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

So I went to GLA and looked up the mini SS, they are sold out. I did however put a check next to wish list so maybe they'll get more in by Christmas when I'll have the cash on hand.

Bump:


Joshism said:


> I'd get the GLA Mini SS Paintball CO2 Regulator. It's $184.99. With a few more dollars, you'd rather get this one than the Aquatek regulator. The GLA is stainless steel, and GLA guarantees no EOTD. I think you'd have to buy the cylinder separately.
> GLA MINI-SS Paintball CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums
> 
> All you need is:
> ...


Black Friday deals make it $174.99, not too shabby.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

So I did it, I bought the GLA mini SS regulator, CO2 diffuser, CO2 tubing, and a CO2 check valve. What else do I need? Thanks everyone for all your help!


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

psalm18.2 said:


> So I did it, I bought the GLA mini SS regulator, CO2 diffuser, CO2 tubing, and a CO2 check valve. What else do I need? Thanks everyone for all your help!


Do you already have a Paintball CO2 tank? I'd buy it locally to make sure everything works out. You also need a mechanical timer. Walmart has some for $7.00. I'd get the grounded ones with the 3 prong.

It's probably sold out because it's good. I've never seen a bad review for GLA. I build and sell only dual stage regulators, but GLA's single stage regulators have my respect.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Joshism said:


> Do you already have a Paintball CO2 tank? I'd buy it locally to make sure everything works out. You also need a mechanical timer. Walmart has some for $7.00. I'd get the grounded ones with the 3 prong.
> 
> It's probably sold out because it's good. I've never seen a bad review for GLA. I build and sell only dual stage regulators, but GLA's single stage regulators have my respect.


What's the timer for? I'm really new at this. Also do I need a bubble counter? Forgot to buy one. Not sure if I need both drop checker and bubble counter? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

So after more research I see what the timer is for. I ordered a drop checker kit. I'm missing the bubble counter but not sure it I really need or not. Can't wait for all this equipment to get here. I'll pick up a CO2 tank locally so I know they'll fill it. This is so exciting.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

psalm18.2 said:


> So after more research I see what the timer is for. I ordered a drop checker kit. I'm missing the bubble counter but not sure it I really need or not. Can't wait for all this equipment to get here. I'll pick up a CO2 tank locally so I know they'll fill it. This is so exciting.


 You will need a bubble counter. Get an in-line one.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Would this inline bubble counter work?
https://www.amazon.com/Regulator-Bu...1547828&sr=8-2&keywords=inline+bubble+counter


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

psalm18.2 said:


> Would this inline bubble counter work?
> https://www.amazon.com/Regulator-Bu...1547828&sr=8-2&keywords=inline+bubble+counter


Yes.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Another question. Do I need an air stone to off gas the CO2 when lights are off? Or will it be fine if CO2 is off when lights are off. I'm probably going to change the light schedule from day to night so the CO2 only runs while I'm home.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

psalm18.2 said:


> Another question. Do I need an air stone to off gas the CO2 when lights are off? Or will it be fine if CO2 is off when lights are off. I'm probably going to change the light schedule from day to night so the CO2 only runs while I'm home.


It's not necessary if your water pump is still on. The surface movement from the pump should be enough for gas exchange. I turn everything off at night, including my pumps. I've been doing that for years.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Joshism said:


> It's not necessary if your water pump is still on. The surface movement from the pump should be enough for gas exchange. I turn everything off at night, including my pumps. I've been doing that for years.


The pump as in the filter?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

psalm18.2 said:


> The pump as in the filter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes. All filters have a pump.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Still waiting on my GLA CO2 set up.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my regulator!! Now which CO2 tank to buy? I'm looking at paintball tanks, maybe a 24oz. Any suggestions?


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Whatever is the best deal, best reviews and best price. With local, you can return it conveniently.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

So it's time to set up the system. I've been watching you tube for awhile now. Where does the tubing go?






























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I figured it out. Only thing I'm missing is my bubble counter so I'll wait until I get this to set up the system. That and I need to find a place to fill my CO2 tank. Dick's didn't offer CO2 fill ups so off to a paintball store I go.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Apparently Dick's does offer CO2 fill ups, just not in my area. Very cool, only a 1/2 hour drive to the store. I can handle this.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

I recommend an inline bubble counter that's glass or plastic. Brass will eventually corrode and clog up. I think GLA has a nice plastic inline one. I feel GLA should compensate me for advertising their products.

Atomic CO2 Bubble Counter with Check Valve | Green Leaf Aquariums


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Joshism said:


> I recommend an inline bubble counter that's glass or plastic. Brass will eventually corrode and clog up. I think GLA has a nice plastic inline one. I feel GLA should compensate me for advertising their products.
> 
> Atomic CO2 Bubble Counter with Check Valve | Green Leaf Aquariums


Dang, I bought the brass one already by Aquatek and it will be here Monday in the mail.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

psalm18.2 said:


> Dang, I bought the brass one already by Aquatek and it will be here Monday in the mail.


Those will work, but they have a tendency to corrode and the check valve usually fails pretty fast. All check valves eventually will fail, but those fail at an unreasonable rate. You can always sell it online. They sell pretty quick.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Good to know. I'll watch it closely.


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

psalm18.2 said:


> I figured it out. Only thing I'm missing is my bubble counter so I'll wait until I get this to set up the system. That and I need to find a place to fill my CO2 tank. Dick's didn't offer CO2 fill ups so off to a paintball store I go.


Sorry, I did not read the past few pages. but if your tank isnt livestocked just throw it in for now :]


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

ILikeRice said:


> Sorry, I did not read the past few pages. but if your tank isnt livestocked just throw it in for now :]


I finished cycling and have 1 nerite snail for now. I can always move it and start my CO2. That is once I get my tank filled. The bubble counter should be here today hopefully.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Perhaps in the future, you might want to consider a reactor. All it is, is a container that allows water and CO2 to be pumped in and mixed together. This is 100% efficient, because no CO2 is allowed to reach the surface. With the atomizers like the one you have above, you'll see the bubbles reaching the surface, which is a bit of a waste, and you also have to clean it every month. The reactor is almost maintenance free if installed after a filter. You can build your own reactor with the whole house filter pictured in my link below. They're only $24.00. We call this CO2 reactor design, the Cerges reactor.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61EyM74jx5L._SY587_.jpg

https://glassboxgardeners.com/threads/how-to-build-a-cerges-co2-reactor.346/


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Joshism said:


> Perhaps in the future, you might want to consider a reactor. All it is, is a container that allows water and CO2 to be pumped in and mixed together. This is 100% efficient, because no CO2 is allowed to reach the surface. With the atomizers like the one you have above, you'll see the bubbles reaching the surface, which is a bit of a waste, and you also have to clean it every month. The reactor is almost maintenance free if installed after a filter. You can build your own reactor with the whole house filter pictured in my link below. They're only $24.00. We call this CO2 reactor design, the Cerges reactor.
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61EyM74jx5L._SY587_.jpg
> 
> https://glassboxgardeners.com/threads/how-to-build-a-cerges-co2-reactor.346/


How would I add this onto my built in filter? Seems complicated.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

A reactor on a 3G Fluval? What the?


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> A reactor on a 3G Fluval? What the?


Sorry, it has been awhile since I read the first few pages. houseofcards is right, if your aquarium is only 3 gallons, it's not worth installing a large reactor. (Although there are friendlier word choices). Perhaps a smaller reactor like this one. All it is, is a container with one water tube going in, one water tube going out, and one CO2 tube going in.

Dymax Nano Reactor - AquaticQuotient.com Photo Gallery

or, I was thinking if you wanted to have some fun, you can build a 5 inch Cerges reactor

https://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/12021376/images/c-1-2.5x5_single.jpg

PWP 5" x 2.5" Clear Water Filter Housing 1/4" NPT Whole House RO 
https://jet.com/product/detail/9b62...MIiLDWi-Gr2AIVg2x-Ch1XFwDgEAkYASABEgK11vD_BwE

https://www.walmart.com/ip/5-x-2-5-...4246&wl11=online&wl12=180463250&wl13=&veh=sem

Another option is GLA's atomic inline CO2 reactor, but you will have to clean the ceramic disc inside it once every 6 months, according to GLA. There are more affordable generic versions, and I'd check the reviews, because some of them crack or leak after awhile.
http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-inline-diffuser-16.html


----------

